# Fastest production cars



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Taken from Alpina forum, courtesy of B8Guru:

*
The latest issue of the German car magazine Auto Motor und Sport (AMS) has a comparison between 5 +300 km/h cars. They are all non modified
production cars:

Aston Martin Vanquish 
Ferrari 550 Maranello 
Lamborghini Murciélago 
Mercedes SL55 AMG (unlimited version, a DM 3000 option) 
 Porsche GT2

They test the cars at the Italian high speed track Nardo (where you don't have any centrifugal force on the car when doing 240km/h). They test
acceleration 0-100km/h, 0-200km/h, 0-300km/h and topspeed.

The results are surprising:

0-100 km/h: 
Aston Martin Vanquish 5.6 s 
Ferrari 550 Maranello 4.7 s 
Lamborghini Murciélago 3.6 s 
Mercedes SL55 AMG 4.6 s 
Porsche GT2 4.0 s

0-200 km/h: 
Aston Martin Vanquish 17.4 s 
Ferrari 550 Maranello 14.6 s 
Lamborghini Murciélago 11.4 s 
Mercedes SL55 AMG 13.7 s 
Porsche GT2 13.1 s

0-300 km/h: 
Aston Martin Vanquish 55.0 s 
Ferrari 550 Maranello 61.2 s 
Lamborghini Murciélago 34.2 s 
Mercedes SL55 AMG 32.5 s 
Porsche GT2 40.9 s

Top speed:

Aston Martin Vanquish 316 km/h 
Ferrari 550 Maranello 306 km/h 
Lamborghini Murciélago 330 km/h 
Mercedes SL55 AMG 325 km/h 
Porsche GT2 315 km/h

The Mercedes Sl55 AMG (with automatic transmission and tons of extra options) is the fastest car to 300 km/h and only slower in top speed than the
twice as expensive Lamborghini...

Weight of the cars:

Aston Martin Vanquish 1863 kg 
Ferrari 550 Maranello 1732 kg 
Lamborghini Murciélago 1819 kg 
Mercedes SL55 AMG 1974 kg 
Porsche GT2 1446 kg

CW value:

Aston Martin Vanquish 0.34 
Ferrari 550 Maranello 0.33 
Lamborghini Murciélago 0.33 
Mercedes SL55 AMG 0.29 
Porsche GT2 0.34 
*


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I've read that article. They removed the limiter on the AMG. (Normally 250km/h top speed) It costs about $1500 to have it done at the factory.

Alex


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Taken from Alpina forum, courtesy of B8Guru:
> 
> [...]
> 
> *


I wonder how my Dad's 1966 AC Cobra with with the 7 liter, 427 V-8 would do against those times  At least 0-100km/h would be comparable. The fastest I ever drove it was around 85 mph (in 2nd gear), out near Sanoma, AZ.

And I sure as hell would not want to drive it over 300km/h! It fell a few MPH short of getting into the 200 Club (Cobras driven over 200 mph) back in the 1980's.

Just starting the engine of that beast scares the bejesus out of me ... 

Patrick


----------



## J. Kidd (Dec 26, 2001)

*Damn Sweet Cobra!!!*

That machine was noted for its record setting/holding 0-100-0 performance (that's 100mph)! If that is an original Cobra, its probably worth more than most of those cars tested!

Properly tuned, that 427 is definitely capable of 200 mph!

I'd like to see how a Dodge Viper would stack up to those numbers of the European cars. It lacks the finesse and luxury that those cars have but the thing is an animal!!!...and, at $75,000, a bargain (compared to those cars). The next generation threatens to be even more of monster: 500 cu. in. V10, 500hp, 500 ft-lbs, 200 lbs. lighter than current model....DAMN!!!!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

The Cobra is fast, but aerodynamically a nightmare. Since top speed is very dependant on Cd., I think that the Cobra would have to be pushing 750+ hp to break 200 mph. Even "clean" cars need nearly 450+ hp. to break 200 mph.

I am betting the top end on the Cobra is near 150-160... and gearing limited.

I am not saying the Cobra is slow, it is just not geared or designed for top speed. It is a wonderful 0-60, and even 0-100-0 car. 

One more thing, I bet an unresricted M5 (the fastest BMW?) would be around 300 km/h (185+) in the top speed test. The 540i can do 160-165 with 282 hp, and the M5 has nearly 400 hp!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The fastest 0-60mph time is done by a Ford Escort RS2000 in 3.07sec, AFAIK.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Emission said:


> *The Cobra is fast, but aerodynamically a nightmare. Since top speed is very dependant on Cd., I think that the Cobra would have to be pushing 750+ hp to break 200 mph. Even "clean" cars need nearly 450+ hp. to break 200 mph.
> 
> I am betting the top end on the Cobra is near 150-160... and gearing limited.
> 
> I am not saying the Cobra is slow, it is just not geared or designed for top speed. It is a wonderful 0-60, and even 0-100-0 car. *


From a book in my library: 1966 AC Cobra, 427cid, 0-96mph time (0-100km/h) 4.7 seconds.

In 1965 (my Dad's story telling about Carol Shelby fail me now), Shelby got AC to put in the first big block V-8, that being the 427, 6.99 liters of anger, and something like 350hp. There was another version made in either 1966 or 1967 that topped out at 480hp - I think the racing version. After that came a slightly de-tuned version, the 428 with the engine out of a Ford T-bird. Then the whole house sh*thouse went up in flames due to disagreements with Ford and the story ends in 1968.

My Dad's Cobra, an original, was driven by a professional driver down the straight at either SIR or PIR (can't remember; I was young then and only into go-karts) in an attempt to get it into the 200 Club - Paul Newman has a few Cobras that belong to this. Something expensive broke and that was that. Anyway, some of these vehicles do go in excess of 200 mph - without a roof.    The rear end can be changed to exceed light speed if need be.

That engine was eventually re-built, and when it was bench tested, I believe it broke the dynostand. Something strange like that.

I drove it for the first and only time about four years ago. After a one hour spin in the Arizona desert, I was left shaking, sweating, sore, partially deaf, smelling of high octane exhaust and feeling like if I had that car in Finland, I would never need another Finnish girlfriend. Or not more than two at the same time anymore.

Patrick


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> *...0-96mph time (0-100km/h).*


you mean 0-200km/h, no? Btw, what's the weight of that Cobra?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> you mean 0-200km/h, no? Btw, what's the weight of that Cobra? *


My bad; I meant 0-60mph or 96 km/h ... I also shagged the time -- it was 4.2 seconds (it has been a short week).

No idea on the weight. My guess would be about 750kg.

Patrick


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but the bar none fastest production car in the world is the Hennessey Motor Sports Twin-Turbo Viper. 833 HP, 902 ft-lb of torque. 0-60 MPH (approximately 0-100 KPH) in 2.43 seconds. They weren't able to test the top speed, but estimated at least 230 MPH (370 KPH). That's one tire-shredding beast.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Saw the pic on that website. Why are the mirrors folded up? To get better aerodynamics?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Saw the pic on that website. Why are the mirrors folded up? To get better aerodynamics? *


Or maybe they would get ripped clean off the car if they weren't folded up. I suppose people with hair transplants should be allowed to drive that car.

I need a motor vehicle like that sometimes to get my paycheck to the bank before it has time to bounce ... the Space Shuttle is usually unavailable.

Speed costs money ...

Patrick


----------



## Jason 325i Step (Dec 25, 2001)

I think the 0-60 for the Vanquish is way off. It should be at least .7 sec quicker....BTW, why isn't my car listed there?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Tyr "Electronic Deposit" for the paycheck! 

Speed of light = 186,000 miles per second. That is fast!



The fastest I have ever driven a car is 153.5 mph in the California desert (1999 BMW 540i 6-speed). The speedmeter read 165 mph (but my hand-held GPS told me the truth). The car was stable, but I was pretty scared anyway. That is FAST... and the car was still pulling (though limited to 155, I think). Too bad I ran out of room!


----------



## Jason 325i Step (Dec 25, 2001)

BTW, the new 1001HP Bugatti could blow all those cars away


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Saw the pic on that website. Why are the mirrors folded up? To get better aerodynamics? *


Yes, to lower drag. Often times, they will even tape up the gaps in the body panels to reduce drag!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Jason 325i Step said:


> *BTW, the new 1001HP Bugatti could blow all those cars away *


Any articles about it, Jason? I enjoy reading about these cars, wondering how anyone could possibly drive them on the street without losing their license in six months!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Hate to burst everyone's bubble, but I'm quite sure*

that Jimmy's 540 is the fastest (heh, heh).


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Oh, how can we forget Jimmy? Has he been seen on this board yet? 

I am sure his modified 540i will top 230 mph (according to him).

ROFL.


----------



## J. Kidd (Dec 26, 2001)

*Little bit of info on AC Cobra*

The '66 AC Cobra with the 427 was rated at 425 hp (street version and definitely under-rated) - the race version was rated around 475 hp (under-rated as well).

Times:	0-96km/h = 3.97 sec
0-160km/h = 7.86 sec
Top Speed = 280 km/h

So, it would appear, that it would max out just shy of 200 mph - of course this could be changed as easy as changing the rear end gears - I think the motor would have plenty of power - over 500 hp even though its not the most aerodynamic body should push it there.

As far as the Hennessey Viper - yes, its a monster but I don't think it qualifies as a "production" car. They got that 833 hp with (relatively) low boost - they are confident they can get 1000 hp out of the same set up with some tuning - freakin' outrageous!!!

I don't know where the McLaren or the Saleen S7 falls into this mix (Saleen uses a new version of that infamous 427).


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

280 km/h is "just" 173.9 mph. That is pretty far from 200 in my book...

It would be interesting to see how much horsepower a Cobra will need to break 200 mph. I wonder if they could fit a temporary hard-top on it to help out aerodynamically.

I also agree that a modified Viper is not a production car. They also used semi-slick tires to get the 0-60 down to that low number.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What about the fastest "BMW" of them all, the McLaren F1? Wasn't the official top speed 231MPH?

As for the Hennesy, its far from 'stock', and if I recall, its topspeed tests (shown in MT, I think) were done on special skinny tires (as opposed to the fat tires used for acceleration tests), and mirrors removed. It also had a bunch of aero changes since a stock Viper body is no match for 200MPH.

As for the Cobra, if I recall, Shelby had his team build the gorgeous Daytona Coupe because they couldn't get Mulssane Straight-competitve top speed out of the regular roadster.


----------



## J. Kidd (Dec 26, 2001)

*Agreed - 273.9 is not 200 mph*

but, that was the race version's top speed. I would assume that was limited by the gearing (set up for quick-outs out of a turn...you're familiar with that, right Cpt. Backwards  )and not aerodynamics since there is a "Cobra 200 Club".

That speed must feel like "ludicrous" speed in an open top!!! I'm not sure if the lack of top or that juge, open-mouthed grill hurst the car more on the top end. The Shelby Daytona Cobra solved both of those restrictions...hmmm, I wonder how that car would do (though it wasn't a production car)...


----------

